# Thread posts are upside down (last from first)



## IrishRaver (Feb 4, 2010)

Hey people, so when I went on UKM on my mums laptop, I noticed that for me (using my PC) the posts in each thread are back to front. Every time I click on a thread, I have to go to the 'LAST' page to see the first post.

I thought this was normal until I went on the site using my mums laptop :laugh:

Anyone experienced this or know how to sort it out?


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

i think its in your personal settings


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

Yep, go to user cp and change the way the thread is displayed.


----------



## THE LONESOME BOATMAN (Jan 20, 2010)

When i first joined it was confusing for me as well, you can change it in your settings.


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

It was like this when i joined, after a few months i found out that this isn't how the site should be but im used to it now lol

So i just left it on


----------



## Grim Reaper (Feb 21, 2010)

This is what you need to do, Click on '*UserCP*' at the top of the page then '*Edit Options*' from the menu on the left.

Scroll about halfway down the page and change the '*Thread Display Mode*' to '*Linear - Oldest First*'


----------

